# Dana denies Fedor AGAIN [UPDATED]



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

> Fedor Emelianenko recently came out and expressed his desire to fight in the UFC. Having been one of the best and most recognizable Mixed Martial Artists in the world, the Russian and his management have failed to come to terms with Dana White and his organizations many times over the past several years.
> 
> So why the change of heart?
> 
> ...


Source

Vadim's response :



> “You need to know Dana. If he says he has no interest in signing Fedor, then in fact, he really wants to. He says one thing, and doing another. How can you not want a fighter who can bring millions? Any fight with Fedor could break all the rating records in the UFC… We are open for dialogue. It’s just that Dana White thinks that we will come to him, kneel down and say: “We are ready for any conditions to sign a contract.” Of course, this will never happen. Fedor deserves nothing but respect. But like I said, there’s still a high demand for Fedor. We are ready to have Fedor fighting in the UFC, it’s just that we need a normal offer. And the fact that White is always saying that offered us everything “on a silver platter” is a lie.”
> 
> Notorious M-1 Global front man, Vadim Finkelstein, responds through Lowkick about Dana Whites recent proclamation that they have absolutely zero interest in signing Fedor Emelianenko.


Source


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

:laugh::happy02::happy01::bye01:

Hilarious...I too have no interest in anything Fedor.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor and his management did this to themselves. And as such, they have no one else to blame.

If I was going to do any negotiating, it would be on my terms. That or the highway, Boris.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

M1 brought this on themselves, 100%. Greedy bastards.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel bad for Fedor though, he shouldn't be punished because his management is retarded! He needs to leave M1!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

It really sucks.

I think fedor's management really screwed over mma fans with their antics. I don't think anyone has ever wanted to see anyone more than fedor in the UFC, and strangely, despite his recent losses, i still do.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't blame dana, his position is the correct one at this time. I blame M1, greedy expletive expletives.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

:laugh: I wonder if anyone in one of those threads during their negotiation called the 'Fedor will now start losing fights, beg DW to be in the UFC and he'll laugh in their face!'? If so, that poster deserves 1M credits.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Screw you Dana, Mr "I give the fans what they want". It doesn't take any talent to sign a guy to a multi million dollar contract and he still couldn't get it done. Maybe he should have hired a football player to do it.

That is all. :thumb02:


----------



## TheSwampThing (Mar 30, 2012)

There is no need to penalize Fedor and the fans just because of some overgrown egos. I have faith that Dana will swallow his pride. Maybe we'll see Fedor fight right after Silva vs GSP:sarcastic12:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Only a fool would turn down 1 million to show. Just deserts for Fedor and M1.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like how some people are putting the blame on M1 and not giving Fedor any of the credit. Hate the be the one to tell you guys, but Fedor picked those guys to represent him and payed them for their services. This is just as much his fault as it is his managements. Fedor is not an innocent party in the deal failing to get done, he was an active participant by associating himself with the M1 clowns and allowing them to call the shots.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Intermission said:


> I feel bad for Fedor though, he shouldn't be punished because his management is retarded! He needs to leave M1!


Fedor is actually financially invested in M-1, so he probably likes how they do business and run things. I dont think he is some victim being held hostage as some Fedor fans believe. If he wants to fight in the UFC, we all know he has to leave M-1 and renegotiate with Dana. But if he left them, if even for a little while, he is telling them to fall on hard times, its not wise for Fedor to hurt his business. And he probably likes the amount of money that M-1 can leech for him anyways. It was easier for Alistair Overeem to leave Golden Glory because he doesent have any financial attachment to them outside of the money he is owed by fighting for them.

Its basically between a rock and a hard place, everyone wants M-1 out of the picture but Fedor doesent. And I think its going to stay that way, Fedor isint setting foot in the UFC.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Dana needs to get the hell off his high horse. Plenty of people have done worse than Fedor and they're still fighting in the UFC making money. Tito makes 250k to show up and make excuses. Randy cock slapped the UFC and they were still his poster boy. They even paid James Toney half a mil to lose in one minute.

I don't see why they can't pay one of the best HW's in history what he wants. I doubt it's even a matter of money at this point. Dana's turned Fedor into his personal enemy because of his supporters and constantly arguing against him for years.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What did M-1 do that was so "greedy"?

I dont just want you guys blubbering the clichéd "They wanted 50%" bollocks... because that was never proved to be the case. Dana said it. The guys at M-1 said a very different thing.

Why should I believe one crocked arsehole over another?

Personally, I believe M-1's side of the story. It makes far more sense: They didnt want 50% of the total UFC revenue and exposure... only 50% of their own regional shows. eg. Russia. Considering the UFC don't cover those regions to begin with, what did they have to lose? Its not like the UFC can do a better job promoting the fights in these regions over M-1.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I would love to see fedor in the ufc but i don't think it will happen now. M1 need to step out of the picture and the ufc's offer will now be alot less than his previous offer.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's more:



> Fedor will never fight in the UFC. He’s past his prime. You’ve heard this story before, and you know it’s true, Vadim you sneaky bastard. We flew out to this ******* island in the middle of nowhere and gave them the best ******* deal in the history of mankind. And, Vadim, I bet you wish you could jump into a fuckin’ time machine and go back and take that deal now, don’t ya. Dummy.


- Dana



> “You need to know Dana. If he says he has no interest in signing Fedor, then in fact, he really wants to. He says one thing, and doing another. How can you not want a fighter who can bring millions? Any fight with Fedor could break all the rating records in the UFC… We are open for dialogue. It’s just that Dana White thinks that we will come to him, kneel down and say: “We are ready for any conditions to sign a contract.” Of course, this will never happen. Fedor deserves nothing but respect. But like I said, there’s still a high demand for Fedor. We are ready to have Fedor fighting in the UFC, it’s just that we need a normal offer. And the fact that White is always saying that offered us everything “on a silver platter” is a lie.”


- Vadim Finkelstein


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Here's more:
> 
> - Dana
> 
> - Vadim Finkelstein



interesting, i think the offer Dana made the first time maybe not as big as he makes out because we all know the guy is full of s****. I think Dana should just stop with all this and get him in the ufc, if he loses then get rid simple as that. And he is not past his prime.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Ya. They basically blew it when M1 turn down the offer back in 2009/2010. 

Personally, I agree with DW on the fact the Fedor has pass his prime and I (on a personal level) have no interest to see him fight in the UFC too. 

Don't get me wrong. I respect Fedor for all he has accomplished but he simply couldn't hang with the 260+ pound monsters in the division anymore. If he would to be sign to UFC HW division, he would be a gatekeeper at best. Which is something I hate seeing for a man who is widely consider to be the greatest Heavyweight fighter of all time.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

ProdigyPenn said:


> Ya. They basically blew it when M1 turn down the offer back in 2009/2010.
> 
> Personally, I agree with DW on the fact the Fedor has pass his prime and I (on a personal level) have no interest to see him fight in the UFC too.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I respect Fedor for all he has accomplished but he simply couldn't hang with the 260+ pound monsters in the division anymore. If he would to be sign to UFC HW division, he would be a gatekeeper at best. Which is something I hate seeing for a man who is widely consider to be the greatest Heavyweight fighter of all time.


who are these 260+ monsters you talk about? because the ufc heavyweight champion is 240 and the former champion is around 240 ?. The only real monster in the heavyweight devision is overeem.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm interested in seeing Fedor compete in the UFC HW division to be honest.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> What did M-1 do that was so "greedy"?
> 
> I dont just want you guys blubbering the clichéd "They wanted 50%" bollocks... because that was never proved to be the case. Dana said it. The guys at M-1 said a very different thing.
> 
> ...


I'll do my best to dig up some old articles, but I'm fairly certain M1 wanted more than just money. I seem to recall one of their demands being that the UFC pay for and help construct a stadium in Russia. Knock Dana all you want, but that's pretty loony toons in my book. I'd have told M1 and Fedor where to get off myself. 

That said, and has been mentioned, we all know how Dana operates. I guarantee he'd sign Fedor tomorrow were the opportunity to arise, but he's now in a position to play hardball. More power to him. Vadim Douchenstein could stand to eat a bit of humble pie.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'll do my best to dig up some old articles, but I'm fairly certain M1 wanted more than just money. I seem to recall one of their demands being that the UFC pay for and help construct a stadium in Russia. Knock Dana all you want, but that's pretty loony toons in my book. I'd have told M1 and Fedor where to get off myself.


If I remember correctly they wanted to Co-Sponsor Fedor's fights so that they would get roughly 50% of the revenue, but most importantly, without putting up any cash for the show.

I know DW gets a bad rap from time to time, but M1 has proven time and again to be wrong for organizations. They are not a legit business, they are guys acting like mobsters who "run" a business. In my eyes M1 are the ones who fubar'ed, not DW/UFC.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> If I remember correctly they wanted to Co-Sponsor Fedor's fights so that they would get roughly 50% of the revenue, but most importantly, without putting up any cash for the show.
> 
> I know DW gets a bad rap from time to time, but M1 has proven time and again to be wrong for organizations. They are not a legit business, they are guys acting like mobsters who "run" a business. In my eyes M1 are the ones who fubar'ed, not DW/UFC.


Yah that is correct.

1.) Allow Fedor to compete in *****. Check.
2.) Seven figure pay day. Check.
3.) Cut of the PPVs. Check.
4.) Co-branding. UFC & M-1 presents. Not a chance.
Zuffa took a company that nearly collapsed and brought it to where it is today and they're going to allow a smaller tiered company co-branding rights. For what...because they have only one notable fighter on their roster. Fedor needs the UFC not the other way around. Vadummy made a bluff and got called on. 

Fuggedabout it...would be nice to see Fedor still though.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

From my outsider's knowledge of the situation I have to say it serves them right. At the same time, knowing Dana, Fedor will be in the UFC within the year.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> From my outsider's knowledge of the situation I have to say it serves them right. At the same time, knowing Dana, Fedor will be in the UFC within the year.


I can hear it now "there will be a big announcement at 'x' press conference"

At the press conference "Finally, after years of negotiations, I glad to announce Fedor will be coming to the Ufc. The UFC is a company that delivers to its fans and we just did it again."


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

As big a fan of Fedor and generally big Dana hater as I am, I still agree with Dana here. 

Even going by M1's own accounts, what they were asking was ridiculous. They are a bunch of leeches attached to Fedor, with nothing to offer as a "company" beyond Fedor. I think they are a big part of his stagnation and downfall as well.

Dana has no reason to play their terms especially now with Fedor at the tail end of his career.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> If I remember correctly they wanted to Co-Sponsor Fedor's fights so that they would get roughly 50% of the revenue, but most importantly, without putting up any cash for the show.
> 
> I know DW gets a bad rap from time to time, but M1 has proven time and again to be wrong for organizations. They are not a legit business, they are guys acting like mobsters who "run" a business. In my eyes M1 are the ones who fubar'ed, not DW/UFC.





No_Mercy said:


> Yah that is correct.
> 
> 1.) Allow Fedor to compete in *****. Check.
> 2.) Seven figure pay day. Check.
> ...



Hold your horses. None of this has been confirmed. Just Danas version of events.

I remember an interview with M-1 where they said they didn't ask for a stadium, and they only wanted to co-promote in their regions. So a dude watching in Russia will get a show with M-1 plastered all over it. They also "suggested" a show in Rissia would be very cool. And in that instance, they wanted to co-promote the show. In a nutshell, they wanted maximum visibility in the regions they have been working hard in. What exactly is wrong with that?


My main point is... since when do Dana Whites words reflect the absolute truth?

None of us know what actually went on in the meetings. all we have are some rantings from Dana as "evidence".

Come on now people. Wake up.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I love Fedor and wish the UFC would sign him, but I do not blame them for not signing him.

Im sure Fedor and his management are still over valuing Fedor even after his losses and the UFC is saying to themselves they do not need Fedor and why bother with the agrivation.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

seriously f M1 i hope the ufc never signs fedor when he is with them


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

My initial response is to shrug my shoulders and say "Meh." After Fedor's performance over the last couple of years why would you want to see him in the UFC now? Yes he was once one of the best in the world but those days are long since past. It would be Royce/Hughes all over again.

Hell financially it wouldn't even make any sense. Fedor's numbers outside of Japan are pretty awful. Even his fighting leagues in Russia are losing money. He doesn't even have that unbeatable mystique anymore since losing to Werdum - who is most notable in the eyes of the public for losing a horrible fight to Overeem - and Bigfoot Silva who just isn't that good really. 

Basically the UFC would pay lots of money for someone who would lose and post unimpressive PPV sales. It's a loss on everybody's side. I'm a Fedor fan but his days are past. Let him retire with grace and not go the Shamrock path.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

The time for Fedor has long since past for the UFC, M1 are to be blamed. Fedor though for most will be remembered fondly, many now can only see the string of losses. I for one am glad he will not be in UFC as I would not want to see him as only a Gate Keeper, let him fade as a fighter and maybe become a great trainer.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't blame the UFC, they won and things should go down their way.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know the ins and outs of what's going on between M1 and Zuffa, but I know I would love to see Fedor in the UFC.

I always wanted to see Fedor at LHW vs Machida, or Shogun.

Unfortunate situation, but maybe we get to see Fedor vs Rampage a year from now.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

SJ said:


> I don't know the ins and outs of what's going on between M1 and Zuffa, but I know I would love to see Fedor in the UFC.
> 
> I always wanted to see Fedor at LHW vs Machida, or Shogun.
> 
> Unfortunate situation, but maybe we get to see Fedor vs Rampage a year from now.


the LHW drop will never happen Fedor is to delusion in thinking he is fine as a Heavyweight. I mean Christ he thinks psychics cost him the one fight. Fedor needs to just fade out of MMA forever, he is nothing anymore and the UFC would be making a huge financial mistake in signing a washed up has been like him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> the LHW drop will never happen Fedor is to delusion in thinking he is fine as a Heavyweight. I mean Christ he thinks psychics cost him the one fight. Fedor needs to just fade out of MMA forever, he is nothing anymore and the UFC would be making a huge financial mistake in signing a washed up has been like him.


You're probably right about Fedor not cutting the weight. I still think we could see a fight at HW against Rampage since they really are about the same size. I know Rampage will be looking to make some real money, and that's probably about as big as it will get for him outside of the UFC. (I really don't know if that's true I'm just guessing.)


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Totally an ego thing. Dana is a good businessman, but I don't see how he can't get over some of these grudges. Then again we really don't know the exact details so it's all speculation, entertaining though nonetheless.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BOMDC said:


> Totally an ego thing. Dana is a good businessman, but I don't see how he can't get over some of these grudges. Then again we really don't know the exact details so it's all speculation, entertaining though nonetheless.


Do you blame him for not getting over it?

According to him he gave Fedor a hell of a deal and was gonna give him everything he wanted except co-promotion(which is reasonable) and they didn't take it. And considering how much money they would of made off Lesnar/Fedor I can totally believe Dana gave Fedor a sweet deal.

Now M-1 and Fedor and his management have took a complete 180, "Oh we're ready to have Fedor fight in the UFC." Yeah well, too fuckin' late. They spat in Dana's face three years ago and now Dana's the one laughing.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

I kind of figured this would happen back then. I knew going with Strikeforce wasn't the best deal but hey, it was M1 controlling Fedor. Missed opportunities happen all the time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I feel bad for Fedor though, he shouldn't be punished because his management is retarded! He needs to leave M1!


Sure M1 fucked it all up, but Fedor could have dropped him management at any time, so it can't all lay at M1's feet. If Fedor wanted to be in the UFC as bad as he says now, he would have been in the UFC. Honestly I don't know how much of this is Fedor wants in the UFC and how much is M1 needs the money.

Dana should offer him $1,000 one fight contract like he's a prospect and either make him fight on the undercard or make him fight Overeem.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Do you blame him for not getting over it?
> 
> According to him he gave Fedor a hell of a deal and was gonna give him everything he wanted except co-promotion(which is reasonable) and they didn't take it. And considering how much money they would of made off Lesnar/Fedor I can totally believe Dana gave Fedor a sweet deal.
> 
> Now M-1 and Fedor and his management have took a complete 180, "Oh we're ready to have Fedor fight in the UFC." Yeah well, too fuckin' late. They spat in Dana's face three years ago and now Dana's the one laughing.


This. Fedor is probably the only big name that the UFC pursued hard and didnt end up getting. When the UFC goes after people, they usually end up getting their man. All M-1 did was say no and laugh in the faces of the UFC. Now when the going gets tough for them they want to come back and act like classy businessmen? Its understandable that Dana specifically wants to have some fun with their desperation.

At the end of the day though, Dana is a reasonable person that people can come to terms with, its a testament why all the PRIDE guys are fighting under Dana (except 1) and other big names. Dana does listen and deliver for the fans. If the fans continue to push him hard, maybe he will suck it up and Fedor could be in the UFC soon. It depends if Fedor truly does just want to come in and just fight without all the crazy demands and baggage.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Updated the OP. Need a mod to edit the title with [UPDATED]


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

He was knocked out by Dan Henderson, beaten up by Silva... he can't make a run for another title in both LHW and HW division. He should've joined simultaneously with Jackson and Shogun. Nowadays, he will be destroyed. Fedor is old news.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to see another TUF comeback season. This is how Fedor can get into the UFC. We would get to see him smack Timmy around again & everyone but M1 wins.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> I would like to see another TUF comeback season. This is how Fedor can get into the UFC. We would get to see him smack Timmy around again & everyone but M1 wins.


I would laugh so hard if Fedor had to go through TUF. It would be more hilarious if he desperate enough to go actually through it. I would also die if Fedor ends up losing somewhere along the way and couldnt be the Ultimate Fighter. :laugh:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I would laugh so hard if Fedor had to go through TUF. It would be more hilarious if he desperate enough to go actually through it. I would also die if Fedor ends up losing somewhere along the way and couldnt be the Ultimate Fighter. :laugh:


imagine how bad the bookies would favor fedor..


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

When UFC wanted him, they couldn't make it happen. Now they want to make the deal...Should've made it before he lost.

Nothing else to be said.

Honestly, I still think it would be entertaining seeing Fedor in the UFC.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Who doesn't want Fedor in the UFC? Honestly. He may not be the most skilled anymore, but he always comes to bang and still could be entertaining as hell.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

The_Senator said:


> He was knocked out by Dan Henderson, beaten up by Silva... he can't make a run for another title in both LHW and HW division. He should've joined simultaneously with Jackson and Shogun. Nowadays, he will be destroyed. Fedor is old news.


And Hendo was a split second away from getting knocked out. Fedor may heve lost a few fights but none of them were fights were he was completley out classed.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> And Hendo was a split second away from getting knocked out. Fedor may heve lost a few fights but none of them were fights were he was completley out classed.


That silva fight was pretty bad lol


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ludinator said:


> And Hendo was a split second away from getting knocked out. Fedor may heve lost a few fights but none of them were fights were he was completley out classed.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Normally I can be critical of Dana, but here I 100% agree with everything. Dana has absolutely no reason to want to promote Fedor or his M-1 chronies anymore. Fedor came to the US and lost two fights in the B promotion, why give him the chance to redeem himself when he already turned down a fantastic offer, by all accounts?


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Even though Fedor's clearly past his prime, I'd still love to see him fight - he always brings it and is exciting to wathc, imo.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've always been a Fedor realist. Hater to Fedor fans I guess. 

But I wouldn't mind seeing him in the UFC. But M-1 wouldn't take the contract the UFC would offer, which wouldn't even be half of what they offered before.

And I can totally understand the UFC giving them the middle finger.

UFC gets the last laugh. M-1 looks dumb. And Fedor looks most dumb.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I'm sorry but Vadim is full of shit man. Didn't Dana offer Fedor 7 figures and an instant title shot? That's not exactly a bad offer. Why would the UFC - the biggest MMA organization on the planet - want to co-promote with M1 Global? UFC does not need M1 Global and they don't need Fedor. Not now at least when his stock has gone down significantly. 

The time has passed, the mystique is gone, Fedor is not a spring chicken anymore either. This needed to happen 3 years ago.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

What we have here is Dana's word vs. Vadim's word.

IDK about you guys but I don't trust either.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know it could have turned out a lot differently with those fights.

- Werdum came in with the perfect plan. He egged em on and flopped to the ground. This was no fluke though. Fedor got careless. 
- Fedor was winning against Big Foot til the 2nd round. That was a serious beating though one where most people would have gotten KOed or tapped out. 
- It was a really crafty/tricky punch Hendo threw. That to me was Hendo's biggest win of his career. 

He's has one of the best records in the entire sport. 

I think everybody should Tweet Dana. Who wouldn't want to see Fedor in the UFC. Dude I'm going to drop some serious coin on him cuz everybody will think he's washed up. His odds were ridiculous before -500 to - 800. Fedor can beat everyone in the HW division, but Cain, JDS, and Overeem would be his biggest challenge. 

I think he would be the last piece of the PRIDE PUZZLE!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> What we have here is Dana's word vs. Vadim's word.
> 
> IDK about you guys but I don't trust either.



this!! would love to see him. not holding my breath coz dana holds grudges


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Hold your horses. None of this has been confirmed. Just Danas version of events.
> 
> I remember an interview with M-1 where they said they didn't ask for a stadium, and they only wanted to co-promote in their regions. So a dude watching in Russia will get a show with M-1 plastered all over it. They also "suggested" a show in Rissia would be very cool. And in that instance, they wanted to co-promote the show. In a nutshell, they wanted maximum visibility in the regions they have been working hard in. What exactly is wrong with that?
> 
> ...


Can we please pay more attention to this post? I've never seen any evidence of M1's outrageous demands other than Dana's claims and we know he is not a credible source. Maybe they were out of line but I'm not going to just take Dana's word for it.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

There is an old saying that fits this situation perfectly. The toes you step on today might be connected to the ass your kissing tomorrow. Fedor is learning that the hard way.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Drogo said:


> Can we please pay more attention to this post? I've never seen any evidence of M1's outrageous demands other than Dana's claims and we know he is not a credible source. Maybe they were out of line but I'm not going to just take Dana's word for it.


Their has been plenty of articles that did not cite Dana as the one evidence. Through the years their has been multiple sources of M-1 shenanigans. The majority of people dont come to this conclusion just because they only believe Dana. 

One thing that is known about is co promotion.. something the UFC would never do. And the guy says that M-1 only demands co promotion in Russian shows. If you just look at the all DREAM, Strikeforce, Affliction, PRIDE posters of events that Fedor has been in, you can see that its not the case.

You can look at it as one untrustful source over another. But one untrustful source has been known to over time act what he preaches, while the other one has been to do the opposite of what they preach. I would rather take some credibility off the side that says one thing but most of the time follows through with his promise than the other side who says one thing but. One can break promises, but the other one can flat out lie. I would take Dana considering all the facts presented and what he has been saying and what the results has been.

You guys can talk all the crap about Dana, but he hasent been able to sign ONE guy that he wanted ever, and all of a sudden its Dana's fault? please. This looks like the case of one guy trying to play hardball with negotiations and the UFC didnt want none of it. If it was remotely reasonable and when push comes to shove, Dana complies. He let James Toney come to the UFC and get his ass beat. Dana knew it was going to happen, but he did it anyways. I dont know Dana personally but at least most of the time he backs up what he says. If he hasent, than the UFC wouldnt be as big as it is today. And the UFC wouldnt have all the best MMA fighters on the planet if he was a pain to negotiate with.

Dana knows this ship has already sailed, their is no point in bringing it back to port. The UFC does not need Fedor anymore, Fedor needs the UFC, its painfully obvious and quite sad. Big Nog and Cro Cop made the best decision for their careers, Fedor didnt. I think it all comes down to people feeling sorry for Fedor (and Sylvia), and thats why they want them in the UFC. Funny enough both guys did not want the UFC because they felt the grass was greener on the other side, and they know how wrong they are now. Mark Hunt was 5-7, they wanted to pay him to go away, but Hunt wanted to fight and "Dana the ogre" let him fight. Best career decision Hunt made, who would have thought that Hunt was close to a UFC Title shot now? Hunt should be laughing at Fedor. The UFC needs to build up the new generation instead of trying to rebuild up the old one. They need to move on with JDS, Rory Mac, Jose Aldo, & Jon Jones and not continue to hang their hats on Wanderlei, Rampage, Franklin, & Big Nog. Dana has said multiple times, he doesent want to make $1 off guys way past their primes and getting knocked out left and right. Fedor is one of those guys, Tim Sylvia is also one of those guys. Dana has every right to laugh at them, especially Fedor. The guy who was once a wolf laughing at the UFC and how sorry they were going to be for not having him, has now become a sorry puppy with eyes so big begging for another chance. This wouldve made sense 2-4 years ago, but not anymore. You just need to move on.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Their has been plenty of articles that did not cite Dana as the one evidence. Through the years their has been multiple sources of M-1 shenanigans. The majority of people dont come to this conclusion just because they only believe Dana. .


Can you (or someone else) link me to these sources? I don't mean that in an "I don't believe you" way, I honestly would like to see them and evaluate their credibility.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Can you (or someone else) link me to these sources? I don't mean that in an "I don't believe you" way, I honestly would like to see them and evaluate their credibility.


Here is one that is older



> (Finkelstein, though, later denied reports that the UFC had offered a contract worth $30 million.) However, the co-promoting demands eventually halted the negotiations.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/17416/ufc...ul-for-emelianenko-and-mousasi-in-the-ufc.mma


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

G_Land said:


> Here is one that is older
> 
> 
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/17416/ufc...ul-for-emelianenko-and-mousasi-in-the-ufc.mma



The problem with this article is:

"*White said* the fighter's demands (which included the caveat that Emelianenko's UFC fights must be co-promoted by M-1 Global) were outlandish, but he said he was willing to pay big for the fighter. (Finkelstein, though, later denied reports that the UFC had offered a contract worth $30 million.) However, the co-promoting demands eventually halted the negotiations."

The articles information comes from Dana who is willing to lie/distort things to make the UFC/himself look good. I'm not saying DW actually did those things, he does tell the truth on occasion, but I would like information from somewhere else besides him confirming M-1's "outrageous" demands. This isn't somewhere else, it is Dana.


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Vadim's response :
> there’s still a high demand for Fedor


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ultQBK6G8oU

oh how the golden days have gone. you have nothing to blame by yourself vadim.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Can you (or someone else) link me to these sources? I don't mean that in an "I don't believe you" way, I honestly would like to see them and evaluate their credibility.





> Fedor Emelianenko, the top-ranked heavyweight in the world, will not fight in the UFC unless Dana White and company agree to co-promote with Emelianenko’s partners at M-1 Global.
> 
> M-1 Global President Vadim Finkelstein made that clear Wednesday at a news conference. Finkelstein confirmed that M-1 Global had negotiated with UFC officials as recently as Tuesday, meeting in person with Zuffa’s attorneys and also with Lorenzo Fertitta and Dana White on a teleconference call.
> 
> ...


Loretta Hunt. My emphasis on the relevant portions.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

ha id like to watch fedor in the ufc but him and m1 are just making asses of themselves


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

*“If we had such an offer two years ago which we got yesterday, maybe we would be (interested), but not in today’s situation –- we cannot accept that offer,” said Finkelstein.*

I highly doubt that, the offer probably isn't as rich as it was 2-3 years ago, and I have a hard time seeing the UFC dish out more now than anytime previously. 

What I get from this article anyway, is that the UFC is willing to dish out money for Fedor, top dollar money but the snag in this whole fiasco is that he won't do it without M1, which is beyond my understanding. 

Then again, I don't know how Fedor lives, how much money he's saved up and all that, is he fighting for the pure passion of the sport, or does he care about the money side of it? if it's all about passion and wanting to increase part of his brand, than I can see why he wouldn't do it. 

Still though, he can easily wear M1 clothing during his entrance, so I really don't know why having M1 co-promote is the deal breaker. M1 has far more to gain out of his than the UFC, if they share profit, M1 will make considerably more than they ever do.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

They need to just put the drama aside and sign him. Fedor is still a top 10 HW and the UFC is supposed to be about having the best fighters. Their HW division needs more talent as it is anyway.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> They need to just put the drama aside and sign him. Fedor is still a top 10 HW and the UFC is supposed to be about having the best fighters. Their HW division needs more talent as it is anyway.


You don't just sign guys like it is nothing. It isn't a video game. If a guy is asking for too much, you don't sign them. The UFC isn't going to just let a fighter and management push them around and give them anything they want.

No clue what their demands are now, but I don't blame Dana or the UFC for not wanting to even work with them anymore. The UFC offered perhaps their richest offer ever the first time and M-1 turned it down. Too bad for them.

Their HW division is great. They don't really need a 35 year old Fedor. 2 guys on their roster beat Fedor. And their #1 contender at 205 beat him too. Not sure how they "need" Fedor? Add in Barnett and Corimer to the division after they finish SF and that division is more stacked than it ever has been....by a wide margin.

Fedor and M1 had their chance. I don't feel sorry for them when they turned down a huge contract before. Why should they get another chance?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Fedor is a bad sign. He has never proven to have the name appeal in the US. The only reason they should ever sign him at any "good" deal is if they do Russian/Japan cards again in the future. But since that seems like a slim prospect you have to sign him like you did Cain or JDS. They get a normal contract and their results can catapult them to the big $$$.

I would love to see Fedor fight some of the HW's in the UFC, he just isn't worth the money. Even when the original deal was attempting to be done he wasn't. Not when you consider that his name has almost no meaning in the US market outside of hardcore MMA fans who know what Pride is and can even state their rules.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Top 3 fights I'd like to see for him if he were in the UFC.

1. Cain
2. Mir
3. A catchweight fight between him and Shogun or Machida.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

> I completely trust Vadim and I completely trust our team in M-1 Global. - _Fedor Emelianenko_


This has always been the problem, and it sucks.

That said, he's still an exciting fighter & a handful for anybody - perhaps sign him for a fight on another Japan card? (so long as the price/terms are within reason - long shot, I know)

It's too bad he's past his prime tho. I don't think he would be if it wasn't for his relationship with M1 - imagine if he was in with one of the other major MMA camps like Jackson or something, and/or dropping down to LHW, then damn. But unfortunately this has been a long sad debacle, talent wasted...

At this point, I take no joy or interest in anything either side has to say about this (Dana, Vadim).


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Dana signed James Toney for gods sake. If Fedor can't get on bord it is complety Fedors/M-1's fault


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vadim said Fedor would break every rating record in the UFC.

This guy is deluuuuuuusional....


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I hate to admit it but Dana not signing Fedor a high price is understandable. His stock hasn't risen in ages and like a lot of you guys said he isn't really that marketable in the US. He was the man back in the day though and I still consider him the greatest Heavyweight of all time.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SmackyBear said:


> Loretta Hunt. My emphasis on the relevant portions.


Interesting, thank you. This article confirms the co promotion demand but there are no details so I'm still not convinced on the "outrageous" demands. There are varying degrees of co promotion M1 could ask for, some of which would be reasonable. 

Again, I'm not saying for sure M-1's demands weren't ludicrous, maybe they were. I'm saying we don't know and the majority of people are too quick to accept Dana's claims of absurdity from M-1.


----------

